# How Do I Know My Pitbulls Bloodline??



## arabshahi88

I recently bought my first Pitbull she is 17 Weeks Old, My question is her dad is a Blue Nose and the mom is a Red Nose American Pitbull, What would she be considered?? and also is there anyway to test her Blood Line??


----------



## eliezer

no way to know unless the parents are registered and you got registration papers from the breeder. do you know the registered names of the parents?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

arabshahi88 said:


> I recently bought my first Pitbull she is 17 Weeks Old, My question is her dad is a Blue Nose and the mom is a Red Nose American Pitbull, What would she be considered?? and also is there anyway to test her Blood Line??


Blue Nose and Red Nose are not in any way shape or form a bloodline. It is a description of the colouring of the dog. The only way to tell where your dog came from is having registration papers on both parents. Being able to see the pedigree will give you an idea of where the dog came from and what bloodlines are mixed in. If you aren't able to retrieve papers from a reputable registry, you will never be able to know for sure. Some really great looking dogs that we would think are pure actually arent. That's because certain genes can be passed down while others can be skipped. That means if the dam or sire was bred from anything other than a registered apbt, it could be a mutt.


----------



## Nizmo

red nose, blue nose, black nose, is just a color on a dog, nothing more. theres no way to tell your pups bloodline if his parents arent registered.


----------



## SassyMiss

where does one find out about the various bloodlines? Is there a site?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

SassyMiss said:


> where does one find out about the various bloodlines? Is there a site?


Your on it!! :hammer::hammer: Forums are usually the best place to learn or read up on bloodlines.


----------



## SassyMiss

hehe well can someone point me to a thread that lists the existing bloodlines? Do south african pitbulls have diff bloodlines from American ones?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Well, the best thing to do find what bloodline you want to know about (There are ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!) then do a search on it and read some of the post. Unfortunately you wont find an "All knowing" page that list the bloodlines and where they are from/how they were started. Just start with easy popular ones, if you like bullies look into Razors Edge, Gotti, Whopper, just to name a few, if its more "gamier" pits then look into perhaps Colby(must know this one!!), Jeep, Jocko, Sorrels...and the list goes on for both.

As far as South African kennels, if they are true APBT then they will eventually go back to American bloodlines. Sure some people in SA might have started their "own bloodline", but if you go back far enough you will get back to the US dogs. Unless they were crossed at some point with SA dogs.


----------



## SassyMiss

I wonder now if my animal is an APBT or and AST? Any ideas?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Without being registered/having a pedigree. It really is impossible to tell.


----------



## SassyMiss

Oh I thought the differences maybe physical

My sister in law bred the dog and she said his bloodline is something like Cavaleros crossed with rage maybe? not sure?


----------



## bahamutt99

Sounds like she might have just been tossing out names to impress you. Ask her for the pedigree on the dog.


----------

